# Roger Nicole-Baptist at a Reformed seminary?



## PMBrooks (Feb 26, 2009)

If I understand correctly, Roger Nicole is Baptist but taught at Reformed Theological Seminary. If he believed in credobaptism, how could he teach at a reformed school such as RTS? Is there some exception in the policies at RTS that would have allowed him to do this?

Thanks for any information that you might have!
PMBrooks


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 26, 2009)

Not only is he a Baptist... he's an "evangelical feminist."


----------



## Dearly Bought (Feb 26, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> Not only is he a Baptist... he's an "evangelical feminist."



I would note that he's a rather inconsistent one. His essay on "A Tale of Two Marriages" actually helped me to leave evangelical feminism behind when I read that he spoke of the husband's "headship" within marriage where "the husband and wife discharge their roles as _responsible leader and reliable supporter_." It helped me to see that a responsible exegete approaching some of the key Biblical texts could not avoid the complementarian thrust behind them even if he had some feminist presuppositions.


----------



## JohnGill (Feb 26, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> Not only is he a Baptist... he's an "evangelical feminist."



Here's a previous thread dealing with that issue: http://www.puritanboard.com/f116/does-roger-nicole-support-women-office-42198/


----------



## cbryant (Feb 26, 2009)

Not only did Roger Nicole teach there but also Ron Nash (who also taught at SBTS). The statement of beliefs on the web site do not have anything in it that would require one to hold to a particular view of baptism. Their confessional standard is the WCF and Shorter and Larger Catechisms but they MAY HAVE the ability of take exceptions to the standards, though I do not know for sure.


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 27, 2009)

The old Huguenot's defense of limited atonement (excuse me, "definite") earned him many points in Calvinist circles. This Swiss Reformed giant was never a "professor" at RTS, merely a "visiting professor." Evidently that slight of hand gave the administration enough wiggle room to retain a Baptist in the position.


----------



## refbaptdude (Feb 27, 2009)

And there is Dr. Jim Renihan and the Institute of Reformed Baptist Studies at Westminster Theological Seminary California

http://www.wscal.edu/academics/irbs.php

and James E. McGoldrick at Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary

http://www.gpts.edu/faculty/james_mcgoldrick.php


Steve


----------



## PMBrooks (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes, when I was reading his bio in wikipedia and it said he was a "visiting prof" I figured that was how he stayed on faculty. I didn't know the other guys was at GPTS. 

Thanks everyone for the help!

PMBrooks


----------



## Jen (Feb 27, 2009)

refbaptdude said:


> And there is Dr. Jim Renihan and the Institute of Reformed Baptist Studies at Westminster Theological Seminary California
> 
> Westminster Seminary California academics
> 
> ...



Well, IRBS is a separate institution -- the credits students take transfer in and our tuition is paid to IRBS, not WSC, so it's not quite the same thing. But Dr. Renihan was appointed a visiting professor for the year (he taught a class on Puritanism in the fall) based on the recognition that the London Baptist Confession very much has its roots in the Westminster Confession.


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 27, 2009)

BTW, most of my seminary profs "back in the day" were paedobaptists and my school supposedly had a link to credo baptists in its inception.


----------



## refbaptdude (Feb 27, 2009)

A correction to one my previous posts, I just found out that Prof McGoldrick at GPTS is NOT a baptist.


----------

